# Propranolol and Tramadol



## Zones (May 16, 2011)

Hi i was wondering if i was able to take my tramadol along with my propranolol? i have been taking 10mg of prop. 2 x's a day, and had before been going through a hemroid, i had been giving tramadol for the pain and what not, but yet to take because i didnt know if the 8 hour spance of this propranolol would have a bad effect on me if i took a Tramadol when the pain kickd in?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not aware of any problem with mixing tramadol (Ultram) with beta blockers. My mother has been using both tramadol & atenolol daily for the last decade. Can only speak of beta blockers in general, having no experience specifically with propranolol.

Actually, I can't think of anything you absolutely can't mix with tramadol.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Your heart should be safe from the NEergics Trams activity, now.


----------

